# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей библиотеки

## zzolotkoo

Очень нужен сценарий)))) хотим сделать театрализованным. Помогите кто чем может))))

----------


## Рамоновна

*Театрализованное открытие юбилея библиотеки.*

Ведущий: Каких профессий только нет:
Художник, повар и поэт,
Учитель, доктор и аптекарь,
Но есть еще библиотекарь.
Дорогие коллеги! Настал ваш юбилейный год. Все эти годы библиотека пользуется заслуженным авторитетом у жителей города. Именно сюда спешат, чтобы прикоснуться к бесценному богатству — Ее величеству книге, открывающей путь к знаниям и духовному росту. И сегодня мы собрались, чтоб поздравить всех вас, прославить свою профессию…
Остап: Минуточку, милейшая! В деле прославления библиотеки без меня вам не обойтись. Я нынче к этому причастен как никто другой.
Ведущий (в зал). Кого-то он мне напоминает… (К Остапу.) Вы Остап Бендер? Здравствуйте! Но вы-то какое отношение имеете к сегодняшнему празднику?
Остап: Самое прямое! Хоть вы меня и узнали, разрешите представиться еще раз: великий комбинатор, мастер перевоплощения, а ныне — глава пиар-кампании в поддержку библиотеки.
Ведущий: И что же вас на это сподвигло?
Остап: Все просто. Справедливости ради отмечу, что мой путь великого комбинатора был тернистым. Я искал клад, рискуя головой. И вдруг — озарение! Главный клад всего мира, давно уже найденный, хранится в библиотеках. И риск ни к чему — не приходится даже искать золотой ключик, им давно уже владеют библиотекари и охотно его всем дают. Ну а где богатство, там и я.
Ведущий: Приятно слышать это от вас. Жаль, что не все это понимают…
Остап: Недаром же я возглавил пиар-кампанию! Проводим работу, разъясняем. Тут необходимы качества, свойственные мне: свежесть мысли, душевное равновесие, актерское мастерство…
Ведущий: Интересно, и как же вы это делаете?
Остап: Что ж, проведу вам мастер-класс.

Щелкает пальцами, из-за сцены появляется мальчишка-подросток, подбегает к Остапу.

Мальчишка.: Послушай, дядя, ведь недаром
Компьютеров теперь навалом
И книга на фиг не нужна?
Остап: Отстал от моды ты, парнишка!
Богатства скрыты только в книжках.
Богатства хочешь?
Мальчишка.: Ну а то!
Остап: Библиотека за углом —
Это наш главный книжный дом.

Мальчишка убегает.

Ведущий: Оригинально! Но, к счастью, не всех приходится убеждать таким образом. О том, что библиотека — самый надежный друг и помощник, хорошо известно тем, кто знает цену знаниям. Любой школьник и студент вам это подтвердит. А кстати, вот к нам приближается одна студентка. Что-то шепчет, а в руках, кажется, письмо. К кому? Давайте послушаем.
Студентка. Я вам пишу. Чего же боле?
Что я могу еще сказать?
Я знаю, это в вашей воле —
Хотя бы на день книжку дать.
Грызу с усердьем плод науки.
Но, боже, на какие муки
Была бы я обречена,
Когда б надежды не имела
Хоть редко, хоть в неделю раз,
Быть с вами так же, как сейчас.
Мне б рефераты, курсовые
Давались во сто крат сложней,
Когда б не проводила дней
Я с каталогом и у полок,
Где книг-помощниц умный ряд,
Где женщин милых добрый взгляд
Надежду дарит, что пятерок
Труды мои мне принесут…
Меня друзья мои поймут
И скажут: ничего на свете
Надежней в мире не сыскать,
Чем помощь ценных книжек этих
В уменье знанья открывать… (Уходит.)
Остап: Мило, аж слезу прошибает. Знаете, я к своей пиар-кампании привлек лучших мастеров слова и убеждения. Один из них, хоть сам прибыть не смог, просил передать, что душой и сердцем всегда с вами, дорогие работники библиотеки, и вот черкнул пару строк от себя. (Достает из кармана письмо и читает, подражая Маяковскому.)
Тебе, библиотека моя неистовая!
Тебе, юбилейные срывающая плодисменты,
Восторженно произношу искренние
Любовные признанья-комплименты!
Пусть роботов век не за горами,
Компьютер везде — куда ни сунешься,
Гордой постройкой книжных богатств
Средь нашего общества цветешь и красуешься.
Хранишь ты историю целого мира,
Поэты нашли здесь надежный приют.
Ты хвалишь, воспеваешь терпеливо,
Славишь человеческий разум и труд.
Я волком бы выгрыз людской цинизм,
Где к книге почтения нету.
К любым чертям с матерями катись
Другое богатство, но это…
Я достаю из широких штанин
Главную ценность мира:
Смотрите, завидуйте, у меня в руках
Потертая мудрая книга! (Раскланивается.)
Ну как, звучит?
Ведущий: Да, ничего не скажешь. Замечательно! Но какая же библиотека без читателей? А у нашей библиотеки их много! И мне сегодня поручено зачитать юбилейный приказ от тех, кто хорошо знаком с библиотекой и не мыслит жизни без нее. (Зачитывает приказ.)

Приказ.
В связи с юбилеем библиотеки приказываем:
1. Присвоить всем работникам библиотеки… (название библиотеки) почетное звание «Хранитель народной мудрости».
2. Прославлять их повсеместно за ум, терпение и доброжелательность в работе с читателями.
3. Объявить библиотеку памятником культуры города как главное хранилище книжных богатств.
4. Всем жителям города относиться к книге как к величайшей ценности всех времен и народов.
Приказ действует с момента подписания вечно.
Подпись: читатели и почитатели библиотеки… (название библиотеки).



*Сценарий юбилея библиотеки*

В витринах и внутри библиотеки — фотовыставка «Библиотека - люди, годы, жизнь», в читальном зале — выставка отзывов «Моя душа- библиотека!», в зале творческого развития — выставка-поздравление « С юбилеем, родная библиотека!» Приходящим на праздник раздают флажки разного цвета - я здесь работала (ветерану -Здесь я оставила свое сердце), Я- читатель этой библиотеки, верный друг библиотеки, участник клуба.

« Под крышей дома своего»

Звучит минусовка из песни Ю. Антонова 


Ведущие (поочередно).

Мы все спешим за чудесами, 
Но нет чудесней ничего, 
Чем снова встретится здесь с вами 
Под крышей дома своего… 

Она. 
Дорогие друзья! Нашу праздничную встречу мы решили назвать именно такими словами- «Под крышей дома своего…»

Он. 
И это не случайно! Дело в том, что по количеству проводимого здесь времени, да и по многим другим причинам, библиотека для многих из нас смело может претендовать на звание родного дома. 

Она. 
Итак, мы рады видеть вас в теплом уютном доме, на нашем семейном празднике, где всегда рады гостям, а в центре внимания сегодня– именинница — библиотека для детей и взрослых в Лучках, которая отмечает свой 55-й День рождения!

Вместе.
Добро пожаловать!

Она
Юбилей, как известно, отмечается по-разному. 
Можно трубить во все фанфары и пускать в гладь небес фейерверки, а можно в кругу друзей вспомнить, как все начиналось, поделиться, что было хорошего за эти годы , помечтать о будущем и просто порадоваться тому , что есть!

фильм «Как здорово, что в Лучках, библиотека есть!»

Он
За окном ноябрь, слякотно и неуютно. Но, несмотря на непогоду, вы отложили все спешные дела, навели марафет, начистили туфли, сели в автобусы, машины и приехали сюда, чтобы поздравить «новорожденную» с днем рождения. А это значит, что она вам дорога!

Она
Очень часто, и в будни, и в праздники звучат в библиотеке искренние слова любви и признательности от ее читателей.

Он
В своих многочисленных отзывах они благодарят работников библиотеки за оказание помощи, за доброе и внимательное отношение, за профессионализм и компетентность.

Он
Действительно, библиотеке есть чем гордиться! Она вносит значимые победы в копилку культурной жизни нашего города.

Она
Именно в нашей библиотеке дети имеют замечательную возможность вместе с родителями не только выбирать книги, но и рисовать, мастерить, играть в настольные игры...

Он
А взрослые могут не только с удовольствием перечитывать любимые книги своего детства, но и учиться у детей радоваться жизни и щедро передавать свои знания и опыт.

Она
Только в библиотеке в Лучках малыши могут после спокойных занятий порезвиться в специально оборудованной игровой комнате

Он
Только здесь есть зал семейного чтения, в котором мамы и папы, бабушки и дедушки обмениваются мнениями и находят ответы на самые животрепещущие вопросы

Она
Именно здесь, в студии эстетического развития «Остров радости» ежедневно открывают уникальные способности, представляют творческие выставки, организуют увлекательные конкурсы, проводят мастер-классы и семейные праздники

Он
Из года в год Библиотека в Лучках неустанно демонстрирует всем жителям какие дружные читающие семьи живут в нашем городе , как богат наш город на таланты.

Он
Сегодня библиотека располагает богатым книжным фондом, широкими информационными ресурсами, комфортными залами. В ней есть все необходимое для дружелюбных , творческих и познавательных встреч детей и взрослых.

Она
И в этом немаловажная заслуга руководства города, его главы Александра Александровича Хоперского, начальника отдела по делам культуры, молодежи и спорта Валентины Михайловны Бесчастной, директора центральной городской библиотеки Татьяны Анатольевны Соловьевой. Без их поддержки коллективу библиотеки не удалось в полной мере осуществлять свои замыслы

Он
Мы рады видеть на нашем празднике....
и просим Вас поприветствовать собравшихся.
Выступает представитель администрации

Она
Давайте вспомним как все начиналось…

Он
Осенью 1957 года в Лучках была открыта первая библиотека. На улице Свободы, в доме Жилищно коммунального управления, в одной из комнат разместили книги для взрослых, а для детей выделили небольшое помещение на улице Чайковского, в Доме пионеров .

Она
Радуясь появлению библиотеки, читатели тем не менее, выражали свое недовольство и просили руководство города выделить для библиотеки более просторное помещение.

Он
Этому есть документальные подтверждения- заметки из газеты Знамя труда тех лет. В одной из них говориться о том, что многочисленным юным читателям приходится выстаивать очередь, чтобы обменять книги

Она
в другой под названием «В тесноте и в обиде» рабочий корреспондент обращает внимание администрации города на то, что литературные сокровища не могут быть достоянием широких масс, пока площадь читального зала библиотеки составляет 8 квадратных метров.

Он
Прислушавшись к горожанам, в апреле 1962 года библиотеке был предоставлен нижний этаж нового жилого дома по ул. Жуковского. И вот уже 50 лет сюда устремляются все новые и новые поколения читателей. 

Она
В библиотеке бережно хранят материалы, связанные с ее историей. Сегодня на выставках представлены уникальные свидетельства прошлых лет. Из них видно какой богатый и уникальный опыт работы здесь накоплен, как много сделано на благо города и читателей.

Он 
Когда в доме отмечают какое-то торжество, хозяева обычно предлагают гостям полистать семейный альбом.

Она

Это мы и предлагаем сделать

Презентация

Вот дом, в котором тепло и уютно всем.
Здесь можно укрыться от грусти, проблем
Вот книги- они для души и работы
Они всех манят ощущеньем полета
А это- читатели- дети и взрослые
У них столько вопросов и сложных запросов!
Вот, душ человеческих добрые лекари
Хозяйки нашего дома- библиотекари
Все они знают, о чём ни спроси,
сем помогают от чистой души.
А вот без кого друзья
Здесь обойтись никак нельзя.
Красивы, внимательны и без сомнения
Имеют ангельское терпение.
Полно в этом доме веселых затей
Всегда в нем радушно встречают гостей
Ни холод ему не страшны, ни ненастье
Успехи сопутствуют в деле любом
Пусть праздник подарит лишь радость и счастье
Наполнит улыбками теплый наш дом!

Она
Нам приятно отметить, что с нами сегодня коллеги из центральной библиотеки, во главе с директором Татьяной Анатольевной Соловьевой. И мы с удовольствием предоставляем ей слово.

Слово

Он
Дорогие друзья, попробуйте отгадать, про кого в любой библиотеке можно смело сказать «Если б не было тебя, скажи зачем тогда нам быть?». Это читатель! Все, что делается в библиотеке, делается для читателей и ради них.

Она
На сегодняшний день в библиотеке в Лучках зарегистрировано …. детей и подростков,.... юношей и девушек, ... взрослых, ... семей

Он
Многие из читателей творчески подходят к чтению, дружат с библиотекой и активно участвуют в ее жизни. Среди них....

Слово старейшему читателю

Она
В нашей библиотеке, в которой все располагает к приятному общению, всегда хорошо работали любительские объединения. Вот только некоторые из них- литературный клуб «Диалог», клуб для садоводов-любителей «Репка», молодежно-дискуссионный клуб «КЛИК», клуб бесконфликтного общения для подростков «Лучик», детский творческий клуб «Волшебные краски».

Он
Сегодня - в женском элегант- клубе «Огонек», клубе хорошего настроения для старшего поколения «Встреча», развивающем кружке для малышей «Умняша» и клубе для девочек «Классные девчонки» состоят более 60 читателей.

Он
Для вас поет участница клуба «Огонек» Анжелика Александровна Алексеева

выступление

Она
Дорогие читатели, вы - наши верные друзья, с каждым своим приходом вы оставляете в этих стенах искорки своего сердца и мы благодарны вам за неиссякаемую любовь к книге и дружеское участие. Пока мы вместе, пока рядом с нами наши читатели, будет жить наша библиотека!

Он
На протяжении многих лет особую добрую, домашнюю атмосферу в нашей библиотеке создают ее сотрудники. Со временем уходят одни, однако на смену приходят другие люди, неизменно увлеченные своей профессией

Она
У истоков нашей библиотеки стояли Нина Петровна Гаврилова, Мария Васильевна Сергеева, Фатина Васильевна Максимова, Таисия Егоровна Краюшкина, Вера Андреевна Левченко, Александра Никифоровна Алексеева...

Он
Людмила Анатольевна Сазонова,, Людмила Анатольевна Слепухина, Любовь Алексеевна Калетурина, Юлия Валерьевна Шилина, Светлана Михайловна Шикина и многие другие в разные годы внесли свой вклад в историю развития библиотеки. От всей души приветствуем тех, кто сегодня присутствует в этом зале.

Она
В этот знаменательный день нам особенно приятно приветствовать уважаемых ветеранов Веру Андреевну Левченко и Фатину Васильевну Максимову и мы под аплодисменты приглашаем их на сцену

вручение цветов и слово ветерану

Она
Дорогие Вера Андреевна и Фатина Васильевна! Спасибо за добрый ваш труд! В библиотеке помнят ваш внимательный взгляд, приветливую улыбку и отношение к своему делу. Мы желаем вам здоровья и счастья!

музыкальный номер

Она
Без кого в большой семье не обходиться ни один праздник? Кто весело бежит открывать двери гостям? Конечно, это самые добрые, самые любимые – наши дети. Встречайте!

Выступают дети

Он
Вместе с библиотекой растут ее читатели… Кажется вчера бегали с бантиками, с рогатками. А сегодня ведут сюда своих малышей. В музее читательского творчества библиотеки молодые мамы и папы легко могут не только полюбоваться работами своих малышей, но и обнаружить уникальные экспонаты- свои собственные детские сочинения и рисунки.

Она
Наши заботливые родители регулярно собираются в школе «Зернышко» чтобы учиться вместе с детьми фантазировать, размышлять, дружить, творить и мечтать!

выступают родители или семья

Она
На нашем празднике присутствуют люди, которых по праву и с удовольствием мы называем своими партнерами, друзьями и соседями.

Он
Тесную связь поддерживает библиотека с социальными центрами « Мечта» и «Надежда», дворцом культуры СПЗ, школой №2, школой-интернатом №7, детскими садами микрорайона.

Она
Слово для поздравления предоставляется:

номер

Он
Традиционно на Дне рождения виновник торжества говорит слово, поэтому я приглашаю сюда коллектив библиотеки под руководством заведующей А.И.Ковалевской

Выступает коллектив

Вместе : До новых встреч!

Песня Ю.Антонова «Под крышей дома своего»

_Автор сценария А.И.Ковалевская, заведующая библиотекой для детей и взрослых в Лучках_

----------

zemavokal (20.03.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Сценарий к юбилею Липовской сельской библиотеки*


Автор Калинина С.А.


I Вступление. 

Вед. 
Сегодня наша библиотека отмечает юбилей. Ей ровно 60 лет. Большой это срок или малый? Для кого как. Библиотека же за 60 лет в корне изменилась. Сегодня в библиотеке есть современная техника, которая помогает нам в получении информации. 

Вед. 
Что такое библиотека? 
Вам, наверно, ответит любой: 
Мы идем сюда, как в аптеку, 
Полечить наши души с тобой. 
Если плохо тебе очень станет, 
То на помощь книга придет, 
И забыть все плохое заставит, 
В мир счастливый тебя уведет. 
Так дружить же с книгой, конечно, 
Я советую вам всегда, 
И лекарством от боли сердечной 
Будет книга вам на года! 

Первобытно-общинный строй. 
(Сцена. Пещера. Около нее камни. Пришли люди в шкурах. Высекают на камнях рисунки). 

Вед. 
Жил первобытный человек 
На лоне неиспорченной природы, 
Не знал он никаких библиотек 
И книги не читал он сроду. 
А мир вокруг на ощупь познавал, 
Ничем не искушен он был. 
На скалах он картинки рисовал, 
С природой он в согласии мирном жил. 
О многом те рисунки говорят 
Нам, отражая первобытной жизни бег. 
На них мы видим: много лет подряд 
Шел к совершенству предок-человек. 

Время письменности. 
(В глубине сцены сидит монах. Он пишет книгу. На столе горит свеча в подсвечнике). 

Вед. 
Прошли века, жизнь изменив вокруг. 
В письме возникла острая нужда. 
Вот пожеланье пишет другу друг, 
И вести облетают города. 
Сидит монах, и пишет книгу он. 
Ложатся строчки ровными рядами. 
О необычной жизни тех времен 
Те книги создавались годами. 
Вот монастырь. Здесь книги те хранят. 
Совсем не те, что в современный век. 
Такие необычные на взгляд 
Лежат они в тиши библиотек. 
Не всем доступны были книги те, 
Уж очень они были дорогими. 
Не прочитать их было бедноте, 
Богатые лишь пользовались ими. 

Выходят участники двух первых сцен с книгами и читают по 4 строчки стиха, а последние 4 строчки читают все вместе. 

3.Современный мир. 
Пришел уж 21-й век. 
Науки, техники, открытий тоже. 
Себя представить человек 
Без книг никак теперь не может. 
В них знание, мудрость, тайны века, 
Пусть в мире дуют ветры перемен, 
Пусть вечно будет жить библиотека, 
И не коснутся книг забвение и тлен. 
Пусть мода на компьютеры сейчас, 
И стал доступен нынче Интернет, 
Но книги в жизни каждого из нас 
Оставят след на много-много лет. 
А, значит, и библиотека будет жить, 
Преодолев безденежье, невзгоды, 
И посетителям своим служить 
Журналами и книгами на годы. 

III. Основная часть. 

Вед. 
Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Сегодня в гости собираем друзей - всех тех, кто отпразднует наш юбилей! Дорогие односельчане, уважаемые гости! Мы очень рады видеть вас сегодня, 12 ноября 2010года, в нашем маленьком, но уютном зале в этот торжественный день - день 60 –тилетия Липовской сельской библиотеки. 

Есть городок, необычный на свете 
Двери откроет он взрослым и детям. 
Все до единого здесь человека 
Знают, что это – Липовская библиотека 

Здесь удивительный мир нам открыт. 
Вкусы любые удовлетворит: 
Проза, поэзия, классики жанр, 
И современный любовный роман. 

Ты задержись на минуту, дружок- В городе светит добра огонек. ( Переделанные стихи Риммы Неверовой, тольяттинской поэтессы) 

Вед 
И вот сегодня мы хотим устроить праздник для вас – читателей, наших гостей и всех жителей нашего села. Потому что все вы каждым своим приходом тоже оставляете в стенах библиотеки часть своей души, своей любви, часть своей жизни. 

Звучит песня на мотив «Кабы не было зимы» в исполнении учителей. 

Каждый день и каждый миг 
В городах и селах 
Шелестят страницы книг 
Грустных и весёлых. 
Огоньки библиотек 
Светятся повсюду, 
Приходи к нам, человек, 
Приходи к нам, человек, 
Приобщиться к чуду. 

Припев: 

Ла-ла, ла-ла, ла-ла, ла-ла, 
Ла-ла-ла, 
Ла-ла, ла-ла, ла-ла, 
Ла-ла, ла-ла, ла-ла, ла-ла, 
Ла-ла-ла, 
Приобщиться к чуду. 

Подтверждает жизнь сама, 
С темнотою споря: 
Не бывает от ума 
Никакого горя. 
Все быстрее наш разбег, 
Все трудней задачи. 
Приходи к нам, человек, 
Приходи к нам, человек, 
Чтобы стать богаче. 

Припев: 
Ла-ла, ла-ла... 
Чтобы стать богаче. 

Взять поможем высоту, 
Путь найти в тумане. 
Мы - на лоцманском посту, 
В книжном океане. 
Двадцать первый прибыл век - 
Не забудь об этом. 
Приходи к нам, человек, 
Приходи к нам, человек, 
За волшебным светом. 

Припев: 
Ла-ла, ла-ла... 
За волшебным светом 

Вед 
Юбилейный праздник на самом деле не так прост, как кажется. Он напоминает «Пикник на обочине» братьев Стругацких: мне всегда хочется, чтобы каждому было хорошо, и никто не ушел обиженным. После каждого юбилейного праздника у библиотеки начинается новая жизнь. Каждый юбилейный год - это всегда шаг к началу чего-то нового. 

Вед. 
Слово для поздравления предоставляется Главе РГО Батищеву Д.Д. Заместителю Главы РГО Матвеевой Е. Ю. 

Вед. 
За окном ноябрь, пасмурно и неуютно, но не смотря на непогоду, мы собрались в этом зале, чтобы отметить юбилей библиотеки. Ей ровно 60 лет. Большой это срок или малый? Для кого как. Библиотека же за 60 лет в корне изменилась. Сегодня в библиотеке есть современная техника, которая помогает нам в получении информации. 

Читается стихотворение на фоне показа слайдов о библиотеке. 

Чтец 
Сегодня признано уж всеми И 60 лет известно нам – В муниципальной библиосистеме

Есть очень славный книжный храм. 
Такие есть еще и кроме, 
Где достигается успех. 
Но 9-й наш номер 
Магнитом стал давно для всех. 
Тут день за днем в труде проходит, 
Мероприятья хороши. 
Сюда всегда народ приходит. 
Не как в аптеку - для души! 
С днем рождения, библиотека! 

Вед 
Слово для поздравления предоставляется начальнику Управления Культуры Сметаниной Е. Ю. 
Директору МУ ЦБС Останиной Л.М. 

Звучит песня на мотив «Голубой вагон» в исполнении работников ДК. 1 куплет: 

Есть библиотеки очень разные, 
Но такая в Липовке одна 
День рожденья свой сегодня празднует 
Всем на удивление она! 

Припев: 
Празднуем, празднуем, юбилей празднуем 
Мы под счастливою творческой звездой! 
Пусть она встречами нас сегодня радует, 
Все мы здесь связаны ниточкой одной! 

2 куплет: 
Теплая и дружная компания, 
С клубом мы одной семьей живем, 
На работу мы с большим желанием 
Каждый вторник с радостью идем! 

Припев. 

3 куплет: 
Здесь приют поэтов и мечтателей, 
Верящих успеху и судьбе. 
И побольше преданных читателей 
Пожелать еще хотим тебе. 
Припев. 

Вед. 
Слово для поздравления предоставляется Начальнику ТУ Родионову В.Н. Раеву В Ю. 

Представление поздравляющих. 

Вед. 
Давайте обратимся к истории нашей библиотеки. 

2. Показ фильма 
Вед. 
Библиотека сегодняшняя. Как живет? Чем дышит? Сегодня библиотека работает для всех, помогая людям в образовании, повышении квалификации, организации досуга. Она обслуживает жителей всего села. Заведует библиотекой – Калинина Светлана Аркадьевна, которая с желанием, стараемся помочь каждому читателю. Она работает в тесной связи со всеми общественными организациями своего села: школой, советом ветеранов, детсадом «Родничок», ДК. 
Исполнение рассказа о библиотеке. Ласкова Е. и Калинина С. 
Две соседки в клуб идут 
О библиотеке речь ведут 
Соседка Груня говорит: 
«В библиотеку путь открыт 
Всем желающим у нас, 
Здесь радушно встретят вас 
И книгу выбрать вам помогут. Ты видела? Ведь их там много!» 


Вторая отвечает ей 
Соседушке, подруженьке своей: 
«В библиотеку каждый день 
Мне приходить совсем не лень. 
Люблю читать я о любви, 
Хоть что ты мне не говори, 
А книги там такие есть, 
Глаз от обложек не отвесть!» 

Ей отвечает Груня снова: 
«Я день и ночь читать готова, 
И книги разные читаю, 
Но классику предпочитаю. 
И про любовь там тоже есть, 
Нигде такого не прочесть. 

Соседка Нюра ей в ответ: 
«Моя подруга, спору нет, 
Вот что тебе сейчас скажу, 
В библиотеку я хожу 
Не только книги почитать, 
Мне нравится на вечерах бывать, 
Послушать там стихи и песни, 
С другими пообщаться вместе». 

«Хочу с тобой я поделиться: 
Мне дома тоже не сидится, 
В библиотеку я пойду 
И книгу по душе найду. 
Еще люблю я сказки очень, 
Внучатам их читаю впрочем. 
О книгах знать они должны 
И с детства с ними быть дружны». 

«А я там выставки люблю, 
Бывает, по полдня стою. 
Не надо в фонд идти уже, 
Все пред тобой на стеллаже: 
И книги, и кроссворды тоже – 
Решай, пиши ответ, коль сможешь, 
А если что-то вдруг не знаешь, 
Книгу возьмешь и прочитаешь. 

Давно в аптеку не хожу – 
С библиотекой я дружу. 
Скажу я, Нюра, по секрету: 
Как лечить болезнь ту, эту. 
В библиотеке книжки есть, 
В них все написано, как есть. 
Рецептов там народных кучи, 
Они таблеток много круче: 
Заваришь травку, чай попьешь – 
И без болезней проживешь!» 

Соседка Нюра ей в ответ: 
«Хочу для жен я дать совет: 
Как привлечь мужей к чтению, 
Ведь нет у них совсем терпения, 
Все дел у них невпроворот – 
Такой уж занятой народ! 
Мужчины чтоб не пили пиво – 
Берите жены детективы. 
Читать их будут муж и зять – 
С дивана, точно, не поднять!» 

«Ох, Нюра, вот что я скажу: 
На молодежь я все гляжу – 
Девчонки, парни – краше нет. 
Хочу я им дать свой совет: 
Чем сквернословить, водку пить, 
Библиотеку посетить 
Им не мешало бы давно. 
Ума, таланта им дано, 
А чтоб в развитии не отстать – 
Им книжки умные б читать!» 

«Во всем с тобой согласна я, 
Подружка верная моя. 
Есть семьи на селе у нас, 
Скажу о них я без прикрас, 
Тропу в библиотеку знают 
И книги всей семьей читают. 
Читают папы, мамы, внуки, 
Не думайте, не ради скуки. 
Ведь в книгах – знанье - сила века, 
Не пропадет библиотека. 

«Ой, что-то мы разговорились, 
Чем надо с вами поделились, 
Давай заканчивать скорей, 
Ведь мы пришли на юбилей! 
Библиотеке – шестьдесят! 
И, как в народе говорят, 
Срок не совсем еще большой. 
Отметим мы его с душой. 
Придет то время, когда ей 
Столетний будет юбилей! 
Ох, как же мы его отметим…» 

«Не говори! Держи в секрете! 
Живем не в будущем – сейчас, 
Зовем в библиотеку вас. 
Своим читателям верна 
И лучших наградит она. 
За то мы вас благодарим 
И всем спасибо говорим: 
Хватило мужества у вас: 
Сидели, слушали вы нас!» 

Вед. 
Главный потенциал библиотеки – ее читатели. И сегодня хочется отметить самых верных и преданных библиотеке читателей. 
В номинации «Первая ласточка» награждается самый старейший читатель библиотеки – Еремина Л. С.

В номинации «Ума палата» награждается Назарова Валентина Дмитриевна. Самый эрудированный читатель библиотеки. Она часто знакомит библиотекаря с новинками. 
«Пчелка» - Комина В. М. Она всегда готова поддержать любое дело в библиотеке, пригласить на праздник пожилых людей, достать денег на чаепитие. 
«Скрытый талант» награждаются Минеев А., Воронова И., Спасова К. Без них не проводится почти не одно мероприятие. Они читают стихи, поют песни. 
«Палочка-выручалочка» - работники ДК, которые всегда рядом и готовы помочь в любую минуту.. 
«Надежность» - Силачева М. В. Бабикова В. А. Они всегда приходят на помощь в трудную минуту. Они владеют современной техникой и помогают оживить любой праздник. 
«Самая удивительная и неповторимая семья» - Семья Блиновых О. А. и В. Г. Читают все: родители, дети, внуки. 
Исполняется песня ( на мотив «Вологда»). Учителя. 

Книги любят люди во все времена, 
Книга, всем народам Земли ты нужна. 
Если встречу с книгой любимой ты ждешь- 
К нам в библиотеку придешь. 

Припев: 
Книгу найдет наш читатель везде- 
В море, в тайге иль в Липовке, где 
Собрался библиотечный народ, 
Праздник их сегодня здесь ждет. 

Там же, где порой телевизора нет, 
Вести узнаем мы из книг и газет, 
Даже в самолете в машине, пешком 
Всюду мы читателя с книгой найдем. 

Припев: 
Вот потому-то и в холод и в зной. 
Идет к нам с надеждой читатель любой, 
Дверь ты поскорее открой 
Встречу ему с книгой устрой! 

Всех мы поздравляем сегодня, друзья, 
Знаем, что без книги нам в жизни нельзя. 
Все, кто на праздник сегодня пришел 
С детства он в книге друга нашел. 

Припев: 
Книга для нас и товарищ, и друг 
Лучший подарок, приятный досуг, 
Спорить мы не будем, мой друг. 
Лучший из лучших досуг. 



Звучит песня на мотив «Пожелания» Кикабидзе в исполнении работников ДК (Т. Гарус) 

Не возможно прожить без книги, 
И хотим мы, друзья, пожелать, 
Чтобы с ней неразлучны Вы были, 
Не пришлось чтобы вам унывать. 

Мы хотим, чтоб от встречи с ними, 
Всем вам было светлей и теплей, 
Чтоб навек вы стали друзьями 
И смотрели на жизнь веселей. 

Мы хотим, чтобы песни звучали, 
Ведь сегодня у вас юбилей, 
Чтобы вас всегда окружали 
Много добрых и верных друзей. 

Мы хотим, чтобы книги читали, 
Чтобы был бы у вас Интернет, 
Чтобы с радостью вы отмечали: 
Что отсева читателей нет. 

Мы хотим, чтоб вы жили богато, 
Чтоб здоровье было у вас, 
И достойной была бы зарплата. 
Мы хотим не когда-то, сейчас. 

Мы хотим, чтобы в книжном храме 
Было всем нам уютно, тепло. 
Мы хотим, чтобы вместе с вами 
Нам жилось хорошо и светло. 

Вед 
Сегодня пришли поздравить библиотеку и литературные герои. Встречайте их! 

На сцену выходят Петрушка, Дед Федот, бычок Лев, поросенок Хрюша, собачка Дружок 

Петрушка: 
Мы вас поздравить очень рады 
И с восхищеньем говорим: 
«Все встречи с вами, - как награда, 
Что все мы вас боготворим! 
Не преклоняйтесь пред печалью, 
Гоните грусть в ночной тиши. 
Мы с юбилеем поздравляем, 
Желаем счастья от души! 

Собачка Дружок: 
Гав-гав, гав-гав-гав! Здравствуйте! 
В непредсказуемом и сложном, 
Бездушном мире, где живем, 
Библиотека есть, где можно, 
Сказать о чем-то о своем, 
Тоску и боль друзьям поведать, 
Иль радость выплеснуть для всех, 
Спросить совета - что же делать, 
Как обуздать нужду и грех?... 
Спасибо вам, библиотека, 
За ежедневный добрый труд, 
За правду, поиск, лучик света. 
Тебя все любят, чтут и ждут!
Дед Федот: 
Кхе-кхе, да… Добрый вечер! 
60 - прекрасный возраст – 
И не много, и не мало, - 
Для любви и для труда - 
Только самое начало. 
Труден жизни путь иль прост - 
Не дано его измерить… 
Встретим же судьбу мы в рост, 
А не стоя на коленях! 
Пусть будет так всегда и вечно - 
Пусть с детских лет до старости 
Идет за знаньями в мир библиотечный 
Приветливый читающий народ! 

Поросенок Хрюша: 
Приветик! Хрю-хрю! В цветном разноголосом хороводе, В мелькании различий и примет Есть люди, от которых свет исходит И люди, поглощающие свет. 

Звучит песня на мотив «Улыбки» в исполнении воспитателей. 

И от книжки станет всем светлей, Книга вам всегда в беде поможет. Если с вами рядом нет друзей, Книга стать хорошим другом сможет. 

Припев 
И тогда наверняка 
Убежит от вас тоска, 
Настроение хорошее вернется. 
Книга станет вам тогда 
Другом верным навсегда, 
И для вас засветит в синем небе солнце. 

Если вдруг куда-то едем мы, Книги мы берем с собой в дорогу. Станут верным спутником они И рассеют грусть, тоску, тревогу. 

Припев. 

И без книги нам прожить нельзя Ведь она источник вдохновенья. Так давайте будем же, друзья, С книгами дружить уже с рожденья. 

Припев. 

IV. Заключение. 

Вед. 
Все хорошее когда-то заканчивается. Вот и подошел к завершению наш праздник. 

Кто бы ни был ты, о, наш читатель! 
Учащийся, предприниматель, 
Домохозяйка иль студент, 
Пенсионер иль президент 
Концерна, банка иль страны, 
В библиотеке все равны. 
К какому б слову не привык 
С рожденья данный вам язык, 
Черны вы волосом иль белы, 
Краса-девиц, парень смелый. 
Дай Бог, читатель, в книжках ты 
Для развлеченья, для мечты, 
Для жизни, поисков пути 
Крупицу б знаний мог найти. 

Звучит песня в исполнении учащихся школы на мотив «Маленькая страна» 

Есть на селе библиотека, 
Библиотека одна. 
И для любого в селе человека 
Станет приютом она. 
Там много книг, убедитесь сами, 
Если придете туда. 
Там все приветливы будут с вами, 
Советом помогут всегда. 

Припев 
Библиотека села, 
Библиотека села. 
Кто мне расскажет, 
кто подскажет 
Как она всем мила. 
Библиотека села, 
Библиотека села. 
Там на душе светло и ясно, 
Дружба там всех свела. 

Любим ходить в книжный храм мы часто, 
Книжный нас мир зовет. 
На вечерах там любит встречаться 
Наш пожилой народ. 
Двери для всех там всегда открыты, 
Там с радостью встретят нас. 
Пусть никогда не будет забытой 
Библиотека для вас. 

Припев. 
Льет за окошком дождь осенний. 
Снова за книжкой я. 
Верю в тебя – мое спасенье, 
Библиотека моя. 
Библиотека села, 
Библиотека села. 
Кто мне расскажет, 
кто подскажет 
Мне как она светла. 

Вед. Благодарим всех, кто остался не равнодушен, отложил свои дела и пришел на праздник. 
Выражаем благодарность спонсорам. Топоркову В.П., Минееву М. Н., Катаеву И. В., Назимкину А. И., Раеву В. Ю., директору МЖКУПа «Липовский» Авдюкову Ю. Н. 
Благодаря им, наш праздник состоялся. 
До свидания, до новых встреч!

----------

zemavokal (20.03.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*«ПРОФЕССИЯ ВЕЧНАЯ – БИБЛИОТЕЧНАЯ»*

(Сценарий праздника библиотекарей)
25 мая 2012 года

1 ведущий: Добрый день, уважаемые судари и сударыни! Здравствуйте, дорогие гости! Как здорово, что пришла весна, распустились листочки на деревьях…

2 ведущий: Ага, вытаял мусор, поднялись цены, сменился Президент…

1 ведущий: Ну, что ты такое говоришь! Мы собрались по такому замечательному поводу!

2 ведущий: Подумаешь, повод замечательный… Какой, кстати?

1 ведущий: И даже два! Общероссийский День библиотек и юбилей районной библиотеки – ей исполняется 110 лет.

2 ведущий: Ой, ну, подумаешь, юбилей! Подумаешь – День библиотек! Сейчас каких только Дней нету: и День секретаря, и День рыбака, и День пива, и даже всемирный День блондинок – на все вкусы, замучаешься праздновать!

1 ведущий: Зато нам все приятно встретиться в нерабочей обстановке, когда не надо никуда торопиться, решать какие-то срочные вопросы, сдавать вечные планы, отчеты, информации…

2 ведущий: Ага, лишь бы не работать!

1 ведущий: Мы собрались все вместе еще и для того, чтобы в канун 35-летия централизации библиотечной системы, вспомнить историю наших библиотек, тех замечательных милых, тихоголосых женщин, которые когда-то в них работали, и тех, кто сегодня продолжает служить в Храме Знаний. И, может быть, мы все вместе откроем Большой библиотечный секрет!

2 ведущий: Ну-ну! Попробуйте! Хотя лично я в этом очень сильно сомневаюсь…А вдруг и правда, у вас есть какой-то общий библиотечный секрет? Пожалуй, я тоже посижу здесь среди вас, да послушаю…

(2 ведущий садится в зале)

(Исполняется «Гимн библиотекарей»)

1 ведущий: Сегодня у нас праздник. И это здорово, что здесь собралось так много поклонников книги и библиотеки. Среди гостей – Глава Армизонского муниципального района Евгений Михайлович Золотухин, заместитель Главы по социальным вопросам Ирина Геннадьевна Паутова, начальник отдела культуры, молодежи и спорта Наталья Григорьевна Каканова, директор МАУК «ЦКАР» Елена Федоровна Костомарова, библиотекари сельских филиалов и, конечно, наши любимые читатели!

В этом зале прозвучит сегодня немало поздравлений, добрых слов и сердечных пожеланий. И сейчас я хочу предоставить слово Главе Армизонского муниципального района Е. М. Золотухину.

(Выступление Золотухина)

(Звучит один куплет песни-переделки на мотив песни «Большой секрет для маленькой компании»)

1 ведущий: Интересно, в чем же все-таки заключается Большой библиотечный секрет?

2 ведущий: А когда же вы успеете узнать этот секрет? Ведь каждая из вас – это лишь скромный недолгий эпизод в библиотечной жизни!

1 ведущий: Конечно, мы приходим и уходим, но ведь библиотека остается! А может быть разгадку библиотечной тайны знают наши руководители?

(Ведущий предоставляет слово начальнику отдела культуры, молодежи и спорта Наталье Григорьевне Какановой)

1 ведущий: А теперь, я думаю, время – для приятных уху каждого библиотекаря поздравлений от директора МАУК «Центр культуры Армизонского района» Елены Федоровны Костомаровой.

(Выступление Е. Ф. Костомаровой)

1 ведущий: Поздравления и похвалы музыкой льются в души библиотекарей. А сейчас зазвучит и настоящая музыка – подарок от работников РДК. Для всех нас поет ________________________

(Исполняется песня)

2 ведущий: Ой, совсем вас захвалили! А за что хвалить-то? Работа не пыльная. Пришел, сел в удобное кресло, сидишь, читателя ждешь. Книжку ему запишешь – и опять сидишь, Даже, по-моему, вздремнуть можно… Красота!

1 ведущий: Зря ты так говоришь! Знаешь, сколько тонн книг перетаскивает библиотекарь своими хрупкими руками? Сколько десятков километров наматывает изящными ножками между стеллажами? А работа с читателями? Принеси, унеси, запиши, замени, посоветуй, наставь, подклей… А массовые мероприятия? Сценарий напиши, выступающих подготовь, аудиторию собери, за проведение отчитайся… А уж о платных услугах и говорить не буду – это отдельная тема. И все это с вежливой и радостной улыбкой. Мол, у нас все о’кей: денег девать некуда, забот никаких, трудностей тем более!

2 ведущий: Вот я и говорю: что-то тут не так! Пусть библиотекарь сами расскажут.

1 ведущий: А они и расскажут! А некоторые еще и покажут!
Но прежде я хочу уступить место у этого микрофона директору ЦБС Марине Олеговне Киселевой.

(Марина Олеговна поздравляет)

(Презентации, рассказы библиотекарей о своей библиотеке)

2 ведущий: Ой, хитрите вы что-то, скрываете… Я ведь считать умею! Библиотек у вас 12, а почему это презентаций было всего всего 9? В трёх-то библиотеках, наверное, вообще ничего не делают?

1 ведущий: Ты глубоко ошибаешься! Просто в некоторые библиотеки пришли работать молодые библиотекари. Надеемся, что они серьезно возьмутся за работу и поднимут родную библиотеку на недосягаемую высоту!
Прошу вас, уважаемые коллеги, поднимитесь на сцену. Пожалуйста, знакомьтесь: Светлана Николаевна Теньковская – заведующая отделом обслуживания взрослых читателей, Гульнара Николаевна Антонова – библиограф центральной районной библиотеки, Елена Максимовна Иванова – библиотекарь Калмакского филиала, Дарья Владимировна Клочко – библиотекарь Красноорловского филиала, Марина Александровна Зарубина – библиотекарь Ивановского филиала и Евгений Юрьевич Морозов – наш системный администратор.

(В коридоре слышится шум)

1 ведущий: Пойду посмотрю, что там случилось. (Возвращается). Странно… У меня галлюцинации какие-то. Наверное, сказок в детской библиотеке перечитала. Нет, представьте, Баба Яга привиделась…

(Заглядывает Баба Яга): Ну-ка, ну-ка, ну-ка… Носом чую, что-то важное происходит. А почему без меня? Почему меня не пригласили? Ух, ты! А это кто такие? (Подходит к молодым библиотекарям, осматривает их, ощупывает): Ничего, справненькие, свеженькие, молоденькие… Я таких люблю. Значит, из одной я шашлычок сделаю, из другой – супчик сварю, третью Змею Горынычу на день рождения подарю, еще двух про запас оставлю. А тебя, вьюнош, я на лопату положу и в печке зажарю, (меряет рост пальцами) если, конечно, на лопату влезешь.

1 ведущий: Эй, эй, что ты себе позволяешь?

Баба Яга: Цыц! А то в лягушку превращу! Значится, так: Вот раз меня сюда не пригласили, я их к себе забираю! (Думает, чешет затылок): Хотя… Нет, пожалуй, моя ступа семерых не выдержит. Ладно, предлагаю компромисс: Если они правильно ответят каждый на один вопрос, так и быть, пущай остаются. А ежели нет – тут же на ваших глазах и съем. Ну, что, сладенькие мои, готовы? Поехали!

(Баба Яга проводит мини-конкурс для молодых библиотекарей).
Вопросы для мини-конкурса:
1. Как Вы поступите, если к Вам в библиотеку зайдет читатель, не знающий русского языка?
2. В библиотеку зашел читатель «под мухой»
3. Семиклассница хочет взять «Камасутру»
4. За 5 минут до конца рабочего дня пришел студент. Ему надо подобрать материал для курсовой работы. Ваши действия.
5. Утром, придя на работу, Вы обнаруживаете в библиотеке спящего человека.

1 ведущий: Ну, что, Бабулечка Ягулечка, ничего у тебя не вышло, а? Отправляйся-ка ты восвояси. Может, в другой раз тебе повезет.

(Баба Яга, ворча, уходит)

Молодые библиотекари зачитывают клятву:
Вступая в славные ряды библиотекарей, перед лицом своих коллег, торжественно клянусь:
- Сеять разумно, доброе, вечное! Клянусь!
- Соблюдать олимпийский девиз: «Быстрее, выше, сильнее!» То есть: быстрее ветра между стеллажами не бегать, выше администрации не прыгать, сильнее атланта не быть и стопки книжек тяжелее 10 кг не поднимать. Клянусь!
- Не унывать и не падать духом перед неудачами. Клянусь!
- Учиться всегда, учиться всему, учиться везде! Клянусь!
- Работу свою любить и верность ей всегда хранить! Клянусь!
Клянусь! Клянусь! Клянусь!

(Директор ЦБС М. О. Киселева вручает молодым библиотекарям сувениры)

1 ведущий: Для молодых (и не только) библиотекарей звучит эта песня.

(Песня-переделка на мотив песни Алсу «Зимний сон»)
2 ведущий: (зевает): Ой, что-то скучно стало…Молодые библиотекари… Не очень… А у вас, что, библиотекари до пенсии не доживают? Хотелось бы хоть одного аксакала библиотечного дела увидеть. У молодых спрашивать, в чем состоит великий библиотечный секрет, рановато. А вот у ветеранов – самое то!

1 ведущий: Пожалуйста! Вот они: Галина Андреевна Федченко, Мария Ивановна Логинова, Любовь Тимофеевна Третьякова, Вера Николаевна Ражева, Валентина Ильинична Калугина, Анфиса Ивановна Сабанина, Валентина Михайловна Бучак, Ольга Константиновна Ежова, Наталья Фридриховна Степанова, Людмила Павловна Биль, Нина Михайловна Большакова, Фаина Васильевна Баранова.
Уважаемые ветераны, уж вы-то, наверное, знаете, в чем же состоит Большой библиотечный секрет?

(Ветераны отвечают. Им дарят цветы и подарки)

1 ведущий: Всегда приятно послушать хорошую песню. Для вас поет _______________________________________________________.

1 ведущий: Ну, вот и узнали мы Большой библиотечный секрет. Так пусть, согласно этого секрета, у нас будет больше хороших читателей, новых чудесных книг, умных молодых библиотекарей, опытных наставников, ярких интересных мероприятий!

Пусть скромен этот день календаря,
Как и любой другой, — он быстротечен…
Но ждем его, тепло весь год даря
Своим читателям, своей работе бесконечной.
Пусть этот день подарит много славных лет,
Успехов творческих, здоровья и достатка,
И неба высоту, и солнца свет,
И душ читателей, открытых без остатка!

2 ведущий: Так пусть в этот день (и не только) –

Читатели будут читающими,
Книги не очень тяжелыми,
Компьютеры не зависающими,
Зарплаты большими (ОЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШИМИ),
А библиотечный день – каждый день!

1 ведущий: Друзья мои, я приглашаю вас в фуршетный зал для того, чтобы продолжить праздник в менее официальной обстановке. Будут еще поздравления, награждения, россыпи песен и еще много чего приятного!

Составитель: Н. О. Жирякова

----------

